# looking for rod



## mossback (Feb 16, 2004)

Hay can anyone out there tell who sells Tica rods
in the Tidewater area? 1st time poster long time
looker
thanks for help
john


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Lots*

I've seen them at a couple of the B&T shops on/near Shore Drive in Virginia Beach. I know Oceans East 2 has them. The Lighthouse might have some, but I'm not sure. They do carry the Breakaways now  . I got my last Tica at the Baitshack in Portsmouth. Give Randy a call, he's a great guy. And his prices rock.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Bought mine at Princess Anne Distributing, 17th street Va. Beach. 428-1000 I think. These guys can put you on fish also.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*BaitShack*

I agree with NJ...Try the Baitshack in Portsmouth (off airline).

He will beat or match any price (at least for everything I have bought from him!)

Dixie


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

PA, Lighthouse, Bishops and Oceans East all have had them at one time or another. Which model are you looking for? I have a slightly used 12 foot conv I will part with.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Digger*

How much digger ? And what weights will it handle?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

I have picked up most of my Tica rods from TW's down on the OBX. 
In january they have sales. Good prices on reels also.

Robert


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

Not sure of bass pro shop sell them but i was there yesterday and they had some great deals, I saw ocean masters, penn, uglysticks, okumas and a ton more, i wasnt looking for a rod so im not sure what else they carry.
Chapa


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I would recommend you bid for a Tica at Harleerod. If they have the one you want you will save at least $20-30. Locally the prices I've seen run about $100.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

shop around...i couldn't believe the diff. in prices for the same rod...and harleerod has some great deals(e-bay)


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

2 places I know usually have a pretty good stock of them are Bishops on 17 and Long Bay Point B&T 2 on Shore near Lesner. Prices are about par


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

*Tica Rods*

Since you're in Chesapeake, Steve at Chesapeake Bait & Tackle has a few Ticas. He's just north of the Great Bridge Bridge on Battlefield Blvd.


----------



## Custer (Jun 14, 2001)

Play with an oceanmaster b4 you buy the tica if you are in the market for an over the counter heaver.


----------



## Shoebag22 (Jun 17, 2004)

bought my tica this summer for new for $45... http://hickystackleshop.net/

he puts stuff on sale every now and then

amazing prices on powerpro too... 500 yds for $35 ish...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

FYI Lighthouse Tackle is discontuning Tica rods but maybe they will order them for you. Ive been to BPS and have not seen any Ticas there. I know thaOE2 has Tica I have seen them there not sure about any of the other B & T shops in the area.

Good luck in your quest for a fishing rod.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy (Jun 9, 2000)

www.digitaldagger.com has Tica rods on sale. Ebay is also good.

SPG


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

I have a 12' Tica in very good condition I'd be willing to let go. We could meet and you could try it out. ( I also have a couple of different reels you might like to try out before you purchase one.) It's a decent eight n bait rod. if interested call before 9:00 pm, 853-9441
ltr, tim


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Forego the TICAs and by Daiwa Emblems. If you do buy a TICA, spend some extra dough and get the guides re-wrapped. They absolutley suck, and come loose when casting. Several people have told me that they have broken their tips off when this happens.
TC


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

TC said:


> Forego the TICAs and by Daiwa Emblems. If you do buy a TICA, spend some extra dough and get the guides re-wrapped. They absolutley suck, and come loose when casting.
> 
> 
> TC that is what the guys told me at Lighthouse and that is the reason that they are no longer going to carry Tica.


----------



## mossback (Feb 16, 2004)

*thanks*

I would like to thank everyone for all the info. I will certainly take it all into consideration. I have
saved some of money here from the info proved on this site so i decided to become a supporter.
I'am looking for a rod for my 16 year old daughter. She can't really handle the big heavers
so i'am looking for something for her to fish with.
She scales,guts or fillets fish & wants to learn to cast a conventional reel so i love to take her
with me. what a girl!!!


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

mossback said:


> I have
> saved some of money here from the info proved on this site so i decided to become a supporter.
> I'am looking for a rod for my 16 year old daughter.
> She scales,guts or fillets fish & wants to learn to cast a conventional reel so i love to take her
> with me. what a girl!!!


Thanks for becoming a Supporter!

That's cool that you daughter gets into it like that.

My two small step-shrimps (9-12) like to fish, but daughter (12) wants her hook baited and rod held - until there is a fish on.  .

School took her on a headboat trip a month ago and she caught a decent size Doggie. She still talks about it.

Gotta get a drum on for her next season. She will forget about that Doggie!


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I was at TW's looking at 9ft TICAs spinning stuff this past weekend. $65. 

I thought that was a good price.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

DavB that was a good price. I got my 7' tica last year for that price at TW's.

Robert


----------

